# Bathroom Wall Hole....How bad is this



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Trying to fix the tile is waste of time and $. Rip out all the tile and that *window.* It will be a continual source of water damage, mold and rot. Put in a small window above a new tub surround enclosure. Although a exhaust fan with no window would be my first choice. 

How much of problem is it? Depends on your skills. As a full time landlord myself, I make repairs and upgrades like these routinely. 

No skills? Got to pony up! Good luck in the rental business.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Without poking and prodding around a bit, it's hard to guess at the damage.

At the most it's going to need totally rebuilt, at the least it needs half rebuilt.

And as stated your skills are a major factor.

And I agree that a window there is ridiculous, what were they some kinda exhibitionist?

ED


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> And I agree that a window there is ridiculous, what were they some kinda exhibitionist?
> 
> ED



I live close to a neighborhood of cookie cutter capes. Every single one of them built in the 1950's, and every single one of them built with a full length window right in the shower. 
Most owners by now have removed them with remodeling projects.


----------



## Bones032 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. I should clarify that window a bit. I agree having a window in a shower is really dumb, but it is a frosted window, I am guessing just to let in some natural light.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification, but the frosted vs clear glass is not really the issue. The wood sill, trim, etc, in a shower is never a good idea. Recipe for eventual disaster. Rip out the trim and beneath the window sill, and my guess is that you will find more issues.

Sad part is it looks like someone actually replaced the window at some point without addressing the real problem.


----------



## Bones032 (May 1, 2017)

Wow yes, you are 100% right. That makes perfect sense, but as a newbie to the game, I did not even think of that. A wooden window sill in a shower really is dumb as hell. 

Thank you very much for opening my eyes to that.

So the whole window would have to come out, and all of that rotted wood would need to be replaced. My home improvement skills are nowhere near that level right now, so I would have to hire someone for a project that big. Any clue on an estimate for that job?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

What's on the outside that need patching?
That needs to match existing finish.

I'd guess 5 - 15K for that project.

Change the faucet while you're at it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not to scare you, but you may want to find a seasoned veteran to "walk" the property with you......

Landlord is a little more than just cashing monthly checks...:wink2:


----------



## bensplumbing (Aug 8, 2015)

That is bad....did I say bad...real bad..needs to be redone.... totally.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As soon as I see old lath and plaster I know the house is old enough to not have near enough insulation if any, outdated wiring, old steel plumbing that will leak at some point and close up on the inside from rust.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

What about floor damage under the tub. Or is it on a concrete slab. Just have to plan on worse case and figure removing the tub also.


----------



## jackchain (Apr 25, 2017)

Bones032 said:


> There is an investment property I am thinking about making an offer on. The only red flag I have is this wall in the bathroom. I was hoping someone could shed some light on how serious of an issue this is. I attached the 2 pictures of it, and would really appreciate any insight. Thank you.


tiles are best option to fill this whole again or use plaster to fill out the whole.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

jackchain said:


> tiles are best option to fill this whole again or use plaster to fill out the whole.


So you're recommending doing a bandaid solution instead of fixing the underlying problem, which most likely is significant water damage, mold, and a window that shouldn't be there?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

guess they do things differently in the UK


----------

